# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Se constituye el Comité técnico de coordinación y seguimiento de los Trasvases del Tajo-Segura

## Salut

> *Se constituye el Comité técnico de coordinación y seguimiento de los Trasvases del Tajo-Segura*
> 
> El vicepresidente tercero del Consell y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda de la Generalitat Valenciana, Juan Cotino, ha anunciado la creación del Comité técnico de coordinación y seguimiento de los Trasvases del Tajo-Segura, que se ha constituido esta mañana en Alicante en el transcurso de la reunión que ha mantenido con el director general de Agua de Murcia, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, el director general de Agua del Consell, José Mª Benlliure, y con el Secretario General del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver.
> 
> Este Comité estará formado por técnicos de los gobiernos autonómicos de la *Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia y por expertos de la Universidad de Alicante, del Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua y del Sindicato del Regantes del Tajo-Segura*, que también han participado en la reunión.


http://iagua.es/2010/06/se-constituy...l-tajo-segura/

^^ Soy el único al que le suena algo raro este asunto?? Parece que no tiene ningún tipo de oficialidad. Más bien es un lobby de la cuenca receptora.

----------


## ben-amar

> http://iagua.es/2010/06/se-constituy...l-tajo-segura/
> 
> ^^ Soy el único al que le suena algo raro este asunto?? Parece que no tiene ningún tipo de oficialidad. Más bien es un lobby de la cuenca receptora.


Y... ¿no falta en ese Comite alguien de la cuenca del Tajo?, pregunto.
A no ser que solo sea para ver cuando se exige mas agua

----------


## jasg555

Sólamente teneis que buscar en San Google quien es Juan Cotino, que casi todo el mundo lo sabe, pero sobre todo en los líos en que anda metido y ya se vé de qué va la cosa..

Lo dije en otro post, la máquina está engrasada y a plena marcha.

----------


## sergi1907

Con la crispación que ha generado este año el tema del trasvase, suena algo raro todo el tema.
A no ser que sea para ver en que se gasta ese agua.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno

Quizás lo que quieren es tapar la boca a la gente de CLM poruqe no saben explicar que se hace con el agua del trasvase, y para poder hablar necesitan estudiarlo y tener datos que ahora no tienen.

Asi que aunque suene un poco én petí comite, pero por lo menso van a poder dar razon de que se hace con el tema del agua, ¿Desmentirán a la Universidad de CLM que decía que parte del agua del trasvase servía para regar campos de golf?...

A lo mejor van por ahí los tiros, y para demostrár con datos cuanta agua se necesita, hay muchas cosas para lo que peude servir ese comite.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno
> 
> Quizás lo que quieren es tapar la boca a la gente de CLM poruqe no saben explicar que se hace con el agua del trasvase, y para poder hablar necesitan estudiarlo y tener datos que ahora no tienen.
> 
> Asi que aunque suene un poco én petí comite, pero por lo menso van a poder dar razon de que se hace con el tema del agua,* ¿Desmentirán a la Universidad de CLM que decía que parte del agua del trasvase servía para regar campos de golf?...*
> 
> A lo mejor van por ahí los tiros, y para demostrár con datos cuanta agua se necesita, hay muchas cosas para lo que peude servir ese comite.


Deberan ser muy convincentes

----------


## javigs

Por muy convincentes que sean, la realidad es la que es. Es decir, que no se puede quitar a un río lo que ya no tiene; no lo tenía cuando se hicieron las primeras previsiones, y ahora que tiene menos caudal de media ya me contarán.

Saludos

----------


## Salut

Yo creo que es lo típico: una entidad completamente partidista y con grandes intereses creados, que se pone un nombre rimbombante para aparentar cierta seriedad.

Un ejemplo clarísimo es el Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos, que no es más que un lobby peperufo con cierto tufillo nacional-catolicista. Creo que el Jiménez Losantos es el único que les hace caso.

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo creo que es lo típico: una entidad completamente partidista y con grandes intereses creados, que se pone un nombre rimbombante para aparentar cierta seriedad.
> 
> Un ejemplo clarísimo es el Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos, que no es más que un lobby peperufo con cierto tufillo nacional-catolicista. *Creo que el Jiménez Losantos es el único que les hace caso.*


Entonces, ya tienen todo el credito que tenian que tener. :Big Grin:

----------

